# MasterChef propane ventricle smoker



## coryww (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey I ended up getting some gift cards for my birthday to go towards a smoker at Canadian Tire. No was looking at the master chef verticals propane smoker.  Can't seem to find any info out there on the inter webs about this particular unit.  To me it looks 99% identical except to the MasterBuilt vertical smoker, so one would assume the same mods would need to be done (door gasket, cast iron wood pan) but I am also thinking of adding a removable charcoal basket so I can use charcoal when I want a more authentic cook and switch to propane when I want an easy set and forget (ish) 

Anyone have any experience with this type of propane smoker? Or any suggestions?

method













image.jpeg



__ coryww
__ Feb 14, 2016






https://m.canadiantire.ca/#/product...se/false/false?selectedSku=0851023&quantity=1


----------



## coryww (Mar 19, 2016)

Found out it's built by Master Built


----------

